# A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench



## T.D

翻译问题（纯兴趣）

Hi all,

今天读书的时候我看到了这个句子。虽然读得懂，但是一时有些为难如何不带翻译腔地翻译成中文。英文原句如下：

A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench at a plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs---in a small boathouse.

个人遇到的困难主要是
1. 原句中是sit on a bench at a table. 但是汉语里我们一般只会单方面地说“坐在桌子前”或“坐在凳子上”，翻译成“坐在桌子前的凳子上”我觉得挺别扭，但是如果省略掉桌子或凳子的其中一方又好像不是很忠于原文，而如果合并成“桌椅”，那介词应该是用“上”还是“前”呢？
2. 原句中有两个plain. 本来这句话就已经很别扭了。。。强行再在桌凳前面加上“普通”，“寻常”，“普普通通”这样的形容词感觉就越来越别扭了。。。 
3. 原句中的sitting, 我想通过一个”正“字来表达，不过有些纠结正字应该用在哪个地方。 <1>老人正在船屋里，坐在....<2>老人在船屋里，正坐在...

PS:
我现在能想到的翻译是：
一位白发老人正在船屋里，坐在普普通通的木头凳子上。


还请各位不吝赐教。


----------



## SuperXW

我觉得这句挺难的。
先说下我个人的翻译原则：
1. 尽量忠于原文（原文所有的动词名词形容词*细节尽量保留*）
2. *不改变原文文风*（如果原文是口语化的，就不翻译成文绉绉的；原文冗长，我就不擅自精简；反之亦然）
3. 符合汉语习惯（会*适当改变句子结构*，长句切分为短句，改变部分词性，因为句式语法实在没办法忠于原文，否则就变翻译腔）

A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench at a plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs---in a small boathouse.
除了题主的困难以外，我遇到的难点还有：
1. “*老人-木凳-木桌-船屋*”建立起一个*由进拉远的镜头视角*，如果改变次序则会破坏原有的镜头感。
2. 插入语three boards nailed to four legs是说凳子吧……？不是桌子？我不确定……
至于“普通/寻常”，我觉得倒未尝不可，我再给多一个选项：“朴素”。

所以下面是我个人的翻译，也不一定很好，仅供讨论。
_*一位白发老人坐在朴素的木凳上——三块木板上钉了四条腿的那种，挨着朴素的木桌，在一间小船屋里。*_


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 除了题主的困难以外，我遇到的难点还有：
> 1. “*老人-木凳-木桌-船屋*”建立起一个*由进拉远的镜头视角*，如果改变次序则破坏了镜头感。
> 2. 插入语three boards nailed to four legs是说凳子吧……？不是桌子？我不确定……
> 至于“普通/寻常”，我觉得倒未尝不可，我再给多一个选项：“朴素”。
> 
> _*一位白发老人坐在朴素的木凳上——三块木板上钉了四条腿的那种，挨着朴素的木桌，在一间小船屋里。*_


1. 同意。不过我感觉中文似乎更喜欢由远到近，由大到小的描述方法？
2. 我感觉应该是说table？不过无论是桌子还是凳子，我实在想不通哪种桌子/凳子是3块板+4条腿的...
3. 以前有一位美国老师跟我说，英文叙述喜欢先指出重点，然后用从句，同位语等形式作修饰，而中文恰恰相反，是先给出各种修饰，然后在最后给出重点。这一句我个人觉得重点应该是’老人坐在凳子上‘，然后‘凳子是靠在桌子旁的’，再然后’桌子又是在船屋里的‘，这就很完美的符合了那位老师所提到的英文逻辑。所以我在想翻译的时候是不是把他改成中文的叙述逻辑会更符合汉语阅读习惯一点。（比如把”在一间小船屋里“放在句子的最后我读起来就有一点怪怪的）

How about 一位白发老人正在一间小船屋里，坐在一张朴素的木凳上，挨着一张三块木板上钉了四条腿的那种朴素木桌。(三板四腿的这个长形容词好尴尬。。。）


----------



## Skatinginbc

*小*船屋裡坐著一位白髮翁--在*粗*簡板桌前的*粗*簡木凳上
"Small" (小) and "crude" (粗) are important notions as they are repeated in the subsequent text.  For example: "_I first wrote On Writing Well in an outbuilding in Connecticut that was as *small* and *crude *as White’s boathouse_."
Don't forget the title of the article is "_Writing: From EB White to computer era_".  The crudeness of White's era stands in contrast to  the sophistication of the computer era.

I topicalized 小船屋 (that is, to put it in the topic position) because what immediately follows the sentence you quoted is the description of *its *(小船屋的) window.


----------



## T.D

由于可能牵涉到上下文的问题，我就把整段文字po上来吧

原文：
One of the pictures hanging in my office in mid-Manhattan is a photograph of the writer E. B. White. It was taken by Jill Krementz when White was 77 years old, at his home in North Brooklin, Maine. A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench at a plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs---in a small boathouse. The window is open to a view across the water.

我现在的翻译是：
在我曼哈顿中城的办公室里挂着一幅作家E. B. White的照片。White 77岁那年， Jill Krementz在他位于缅因州，北布鲁克林的家中拍下了这张照片。照片上的白发老人正在小船屋里，坐在简陋的木质桌椅前----三块木板加上四条腿。大开的窗户正对着河畔的景色。


----------



## Oswinw011

在一个小船屋里，有位白发老人正坐在一条普通的长木凳上。四根桌腿钉上三块木板，就成了他面前那张普通的桌子。


----------



## Skatinginbc

英語慣性(由小到大): 3380 Granville Street, Vancouver, BC, Canada
中文慣性 (由大到小): 加國 英屬哥倫比亞省 溫哥華市 格蘭維爾街 3380號

英語慣性(由近至遠): 老人-木凳-木桌-船屋-海景
中文慣性 (由遠至近): 海景-船屋-木桌-木凳-老人


SuperXW said:


> 老人-木凳-木桌-船屋”建立起一个由进拉远的镜头视角


沒錯, 但這鏡頭視角是否具有特意安排的深義或效果, 還是只是語言文化上的慣性?  我認為僅僅是語言文化上的慣性, 因為原文提到海景之後便馬上跳回老人, 而非在海景上作文章.  若照中文慣性 (海景-船屋-木桌-木凳-老人-老人正在打字...), 這鏡頭就不用跳過來又跳回去，cinematographically 更順.  所以，我覺得沒必要遵照英語原文的順序.


Skatinginbc said:


> *粗*簡板桌前的*粗*簡木凳上


粗:  不精緻 (「粗茶淡飯」的「粗」)
簡: 單純不繁瑣 (「簡單」的「簡」)
陋: 粗劣、不好的; 【說文】阨陝也。
plain: not elaborate, simple, 是「粗」而不「陋」。船屋雖小,  但不阨陝 (i.e., 不「陋」), 是麻雀雖小五臟俱全 ("_White has everything he needs: a writing implement, a piece of paper, and a receptacle_..."), 而非五臟不全。


----------



## SuperXW

嗯，我提到视角问题，其实也没有标准答案，各位翻的各有好处。
不过我个人的翻译倾向是尽量原汁原味，只要中文读得顺，我不愿意加入任何主观修改，毕竟中文并不排斥由近到远的镜头。
有时哪怕原文很奇怪，我也会按照同样奇怪的方式翻译……

话说回来， three boards nailed to four legs，到底是桌子还是椅子？有人能确认吗？


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 话说回来， three boards nailed to four legs，到底是桌子还是椅子？有人能确认吗？


根据 Skatinginbc提供的照片，我认为是桌面+椅背+椅面=3 boards， 然后桌凳各2条腿 hence 4 legs.


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> 根据 Skatinginbc提供的照片，我认为是桌面+椅背+椅面=3 boards， 然后桌凳各2条腿 hence 4 legs.


好像是哦。其实我觉得你翻译得够好了。


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> 好像是哦。其实我觉得你翻译得够好了。


因为觉得这本书真的写得不错就自己翻译着玩儿，反正也没交稿子的ddl，就想着精益求精一些。（不过精益求精和overthinking确实也只有一线之隔。。。）


----------



## Skatinginbc

T.D said:


> 我认为是桌面+椅背+椅面=3 boards， 然后桌凳各2条腿 hence 4 legs.


But "_three boards nailed to four legs_" seems to imply that each of the three boards has to be attached or at least somehow connected to the same four legs by means of nails. 椅背 and 椅面 do not appear to be connected to the table legs. The sentence structure also suggests that "three boards nailed to four legs" is a description of the plain wooden table.


----------



## brofeelgood




----------



## SuperXW

这谁想得到……你是福尔摩斯吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 粗簡*板桌*前的粗簡木凳上


板桌 (board table, a table made of boards)






對了, 你們比較習慣說 「桌腿」嗎?  我的習慣是 「桌脚」--三片木板釘上四根脚的那種板桌.


----------



## T.D

Skatinginbc said:


> 對了, 你們比較習慣說 「桌腿」嗎?  我的習慣是 「桌脚」--三片木板釘上四根脚的那種板桌.


I say both, that's a personal preference thing I suppose.


----------



## Skatinginbc

沒錯,「桌腳」、「桌腿」都通, 但對我個人而言, 會引發不同心像:

「腳」讓我聯想到 "*to stand*" (「立足」的「立」), 如「站穩腳跟」、「站住腳」、「立不住腳」、「兩腳踏住平川路」(i.e., 站在平地上, 比喻安穩、無憂無慮), 等等。

「腿」(a weight bearing and locomotive anatomical structure), 讓我聯想到 "*to support *(a heavy weight)" (支撐重物), _*to run*_" (「跑腿」、「拔腿就跑」的「跑」; 「腿子」 是跑腿的人) and "_*extensible*_/_*retractable*_" (e.g.,「盤腿」、「劈腿」)

腳: 物體的基部、下端。
腿: 器物上像腿的部分, 形狀上或用途上類似腿的東西。

對我而言,「桌腿」若非形狀像腿 (有曲線, 有寬有窄之處,). 便是用途上類似腿 (能撐重物, 能跑動, 能屈伸)

桌腿 (有曲線):




桌腿 (on castors, 能跑動)




桌腿 (adjustable, 能屈伸)




"A plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs"  感覺上是簡簡單單的三板桌面釘上四根木條讓它「立」起來。立 tends to collocate with 腳, not 腿.


----------



## T.D

For some reason, 这张桌子有四条腿 sounds perfect. On the other hand, 这张桌子有四只脚 is just awkward.
个人认为，桌子平面下面的支撑（无论什么形状）都可以称为”腿“。但是这个支撑最底下的部分，才有可能称之为”脚“。（即 the end part of a leg is a foot）
如下图：

 这个被”桌脚垫“覆盖的部分才叫”脚“。


----------



## SuperXW

Another reason I would rarely say 桌脚 is that it sounds identical to 桌角.


----------



## Huanhuan04

T.D said:


> 由于可能牵涉到上下文的问题，我就把整段文字po上来吧
> 
> 原文：
> One of the pictures hanging in my office in mid-Manhattan is a photograph of the writer E. B. White. It was taken by Jill Krementz when White was 77 years old, at his home in North Brooklin, Maine. A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench at a plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs---in a small boathouse. The window is open to a view across the water.
> 
> 我现在的翻译是：
> 在我曼哈顿中城的办公室里挂着一幅作家E. B. White的照片。White 77岁那年， Jill Krementz在他位于缅因州，北布鲁克林的家中拍下了这张照片。照片上的白发老人正在小船屋里，坐在简陋的木质桌椅前----三块木板加上四条腿。大开的窗户正对着河畔的景色。



第二句我会用下面的方式翻译：
这张照片由Jill Krementz在White先生77岁那年摄于他位于缅因州，北布鲁克林的家中。

**这里用这张照片做主语，用于承上启下，因为上文是在陈述这张照片，所以紧接着的第二句，以照片为主语更容易让读者顺着你的思路向下进行。**

第三句我想了很久 - 三块木板+四条腿的桌子应该可以意译为“简陋的木桌”，毕竟在中文中，很少会在这样的场景里面用同位语或者插入语来描述这个桌子，并且，三块木板+四条腿这样的描述也会让读者误解，除非你有配相应的照片。当抛开直译的坑之后，整体意译的话，我选择了下面的方式来进行。最后一部分“窗外是河畔的景色”这句还可以再仔细琢磨一下，个人感觉有些不顺畅。

小船屋里，一位白发老人正坐在简陋的木桌前的木板凳上，窗外是河畔的景色。


----------



## T.D

Huanhuan04 said:


> 第二句我会用下面的方式翻译：
> 这张照片由Jill Krementz在White先生77岁那年摄于他位于缅因州，北布鲁克林的家中。
> 
> **这里用这张照片做主语，用于承上启下，因为上文是在陈述这张照片，所以紧接着的第二句，以照片为主语更容易让读者顺着你的思路向下进行。**


其实我一开始也是你这样想的。不过我认为第三句的开头有必要加上”照片里“，不然读起来比较奇怪。如果这样的话，那从第一句结尾的”照片“一词算起，到第三句开头的”照片“结束，不到30个字的长度内连续出现了3次”照片“，从”口感“上来讲会比较差，所以我选择在第二句将其舍弃。

关于第二句，其实我还有另一个困惑。无论是我的还是你的版本，第二句其实都有歧义，因为这个”他“的指代不明，导致读者可能无法第一时间知道照片里到底是White的家还是Jill的家。（虽然不是什么太大的问题）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

1，英语也说legs不说feet。

2，最难的我觉得是plain怎么翻。想了又想，还是觉得简陋、和简单两个词最自然常见，粗陋感觉也行。其他的如朴素、粗简，都不太自然顺耳。

3，“三块木板架在四条腿上”，我想这得有个牙条一类的东西啊，怎么没说？看图片果然有。

4，试着翻译一下：
One of the pictures hanging in my office in mid-Manhattan is a photograph of the writer E. B. White. It was taken by Jill Krementz when White was 77 years old, at his home in North Brooklin, Maine. A white-haired man is sitting on a plain wooden bench at a plain wooden table—three boards nailed to four legs---in a small boathouse. The window is open to a view across the water.
在我曼哈顿中城办公室里，挂着的图像之一是作家 E. B. White 的相片。相片由Jill Krementz 拍摄，当时White77岁，正在他位于缅因州北布鲁克林的家中。一位头发花白的老人坐在简单的木质长凳上，面前是简单的木质桌子——三块木板钉在了四条腿上。这是一座小船屋，窗户开着，正对着一望无垠的河水。



5，翻译了才发现，英语原文中，at his home指代的就很明确吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

翻得好!


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 挂着的图像之一是作家 E. B. White 的相片


这句...有点...不太对劲啊...

（感觉果然还需要一点background check. 我才发现从原文的water中无法得知是河还是海...翻成水就很2了...）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

T.D said:


> 这句...有点...不太对劲啊...


原文说的是 one of pictures is a photograph。英语中picture的含义似乎较汉语“图画”更广。我琢磨就用了个“图像”翻译picture。其实或许用更生僻一点的“图绘”更好。

water那个我臆测是河水。要是想含糊过去，可以用水面、水域、水浪、水波等等。


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 原文说的是 one of pictures is a photograph。英语中picture的含义似乎较汉语“图画”更广。我琢磨就用了个“图像”翻译picture。其实或许用更生僻一点的“图绘”更好。


嗯对。但是“我的房间里挂着的pictures之一是XXX的照片”我觉得在汉语中似乎更倾向于拆成两句，即：我房间里挂着很多pictures，其中之一是XXX的照片。考虑到其他的pictures不是叙述的重点，后文也没有再出现了，我干脆就省略掉了。（如果一定要点明pictures，我感觉拆成两句更加自然一点）

“墙上挂的picture”好像不太叫做“图像”吧？（虽然确实所有的images, pictures都可以叫做图像） 一般而言墙上挂的，我感觉要不是照片，要不是风景画，要不是字画。如果是照片，比如毛主席，那一般是叫”毛主席像“而不是”毛主席的图像“；如果是风景画，比如泰山迎客松，或者是字画，比如徐悲鸿的马，我总感觉说”这是一幅泰山迎客松的图像“或者”这是徐悲鸿画的图像“怪怪的......


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

T.D said:


> “墙上挂的picture”好像不太叫做“图像”吧？


只要逻辑上没有差错，而只是"习惯与否"的话，我个人要求比较宽松。——因为所谓不习惯，只要多读几遍也就习惯了。

我个人感觉，不一定对。英语中picture比photograph范围大，one of the pictures is a photograph， 相当于说“桌上的水果是苹果”，好像没什么问题。但汉语中没有类似picture的词，我个人觉得，把所有图画、照片统一称为图像，虽然算是造新词或新用法，但可以接受。别人不接受我也理解。


----------



## T.D

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 只要逻辑上没有差错，而只是"习惯与否"的话，我个人要求比较宽松。——因为所谓不习惯，只要多读几遍也就习惯了。
> 
> 我个人感觉，不一定对。英语中picture比photograph范围大，one of the pictures is a photograph， 相当于说“桌上的水果是苹果”，好像没什么问题。但汉语中没有类似picture的词，我个人觉得，把所有图画、照片统一称为图像，虽然算是造新词或新用法，但可以接受。别人不接受我也理解。


确实。再一次体会到了翻译的个体性，译文的习惯与翻译者本身的语言习惯关系太大了。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 在我曼哈顿中城办公室里，挂着的图像之一是作家 E. B. White 的相片。


如果别扭，这样会不会稍好点：
我曼哈顿中城办公室的挂图之一是作家E.B.White的照片。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 如果别扭，这样会不会稍好点：
> 我曼哈顿中城办公室的挂图之一是作家E.B.White的照片。


我觉得也行。把难点模糊过去了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

To me,「挂像」可含人的照片, 「挂圖」不可。「美人圖」不包括「美人照」。
像: 圖像、照片 (e.g., 像片)


----------



## Shazhudao945

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 一位头发花白的老人


花白是黑白相间，不是白头发


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 简单的木质长凳上，面前是简单的木质桌子


木质，英式中文了


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 一望无垠的河水。


一望无垠，加戏啦

我在曼哈顿中城区有间办公室。办公室的墙上挂有一幅作家E. B. White的照片和别的壁画。
这张照片是Jill Krementz在White先生77岁那年在他位于缅因州北布鲁克林的家里给他拍的。White先生住在一间小船屋里，照片上满头白发的他坐在张简朴的木桌旁——三块木板钉在四根木棍上那种。桌子被放置在窗边，透过窗户可以看到水面。



T.D said:


> 这句...有点...不太对劲啊...
> 
> （感觉果然还需要一点background check. 我才发现从原文的water中无法得知是河还是海...翻成水就很2了...）


图像一般是指某种画面，而非有实体的物体。我猜你的不对劲的感觉来自这里


----------



## T.D

我又想了想，在第二句里感觉有必要让读者意识到照片里是White的家。因为这一段文字（包括后面的内容）其实是在刻意写White的写作环境很简单甚至简陋，以此为例来佐证作者的观点----写作只是很自然的工作（哪怕条件简陋得像White那样也是可以进行写作的）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

1，不知道为什么，我头脑中花白（斑白）这词是和老年人绑定的，所以直接用了，虽然这词的意思我知道。用满头白发可能更明确一点——我之所以没用，是因为我觉得图片上老人头发太少？

2，我不知道英语中说wooden bench有没有特意强调wooden，但木椅木桌显然不够强调“木”。所以我才那么翻译。

3，open to a view across the water, 我也不知道这是不是英语中常见的说法，但至少我觉得，这个写法太棒了，打死我也想不到这个意思可以如此表达。

一望无垠是across这里引申出来的。a view across the water，横跨水面的风景，遍布水面的风景。结合图片，这个view其实就是“弥望的水面”，修改一下措辞，就是我翻译的那句了。

4，图像那个词，我这里属于造新词或者造新用法，已经解释过就不再说了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

一望無垠: 一眼望去*看不到*邊際
a view across the water: 一眼望去*可*清楚*看到*對岸


----------



## Shazhudao945

Skatinginbc said:


> 一望無垠: 一眼望去*看不到*邊際
> a view across the water: 一眼望去*可*清楚*看到*對岸


灯下黑了，原来across在这里是这个意思哈哈哈，我以为是看到水面上而已。英语好多基础性的小细节把握的还是不好啊


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

关于across再说一点。我不知道是不是4楼图片给我的“误导”，一读到across the water我第一反应，在这个语境下，就是“一望无垠的河水”。

across有“遍布”的意思，across the world, across his face之类。因此请教一下，这里across the water 可不可以是“遍布水面”的意思呢？还是只能是“横穿水面”？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Stock Photo - City of Toronto view across the water                 




View across the water to historic Gamla Stan in Sweden




A view across the water at Pittwater in Sydney's north





retrogradedwithwind said:


> 4楼图片给我的“误导”


再仔細瞧瞧。 難道真的無法看到對岸嗎？ 我覺得很清楚啊!


retrogradedwithwind said:


> across有“遍布”的意思，across the world, across his face之类。


“遍布” 只是粗略的中文翻譯，未能忠實反映英文母語人士腦海中的圖像.  譬如，同樣是指 "全國到處", "all over the country" 是 "分散傳布" 的心像，"across the country" 則是 "從東岸到西岸, 從南疆到北疆" 的畫面.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> 難道真的無法看到對岸嗎？ 我覺得很清楚啊!


能看到。但对岸什么也没有啊。view across water, 看来这还真是个常见搭配。


Skatinginbc said:


> “遍布” 只是粗略的中文翻譯，未能忠實反映英文母語人士腦海中的圖像. 譬如，同樣是指 "全國到處", "all over the country" 是 "分散傳布" 的心像，"across the country" 則是 "從東岸到西岸, 從南疆到北疆" 的畫面.


能理解across的这层意思，但字典里不写我也意识不到。


----------



## Huanhuan04

T.D said:


> 其实我一开始也是你这样想的。不过我认为第三句的开头有必要加上”照片里“，不然读起来比较奇怪。如果这样的话，那从第一句结尾的”照片“一词算起，到第三句开头的”照片“结束，不到30个字的长度内连续出现了3次”照片“，从”口感“上来讲会比较差，所以我选择在第二句将其舍弃。
> 
> 关于第二句，其实我还有另一个困惑。无论是我的还是你的版本，第二句其实都有歧义，因为这个”他“的指代不明，导致读者可能无法第一时间知道照片里到底是White的家还是Jill的家。（虽然不是什么太大的问题）



第三句的问题相对容易一些，个人意见是可以写“照片中的小船屋里”，再接下去说后面的内容。我个人是能够接受这样连续出现的三次照片这个词的。
那个他的歧义，我去找人问了，我已经技穷了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

T.D said:


> 有歧义，因为这个”他“的指代不明，导致读者可能无法第一时间知道照片里到底是White的家还是Jill的家。


原文沒有歧義, 因為 Jill 是個女的。中文翻譯在她名字後面加個 "女士" 問題不就解決了?


----------



## Huanhuan04

T.D said:


> 其实我一开始也是你这样想的。不过我认为第三句的开头有必要加上”照片里“，不然读起来比较奇怪。如果这样的话，那从第一句结尾的”照片“一词算起，到第三句开头的”照片“结束，不到30个字的长度内连续出现了3次”照片“，从”口感“上来讲会比较差，所以我选择在第二句将其舍弃。
> 
> 关于第二句，其实我还有另一个困惑。无论是我的还是你的版本，第二句其实都有歧义，因为这个”他“的指代不明，导致读者可能无法第一时间知道照片里到底是White的家还是Jill的家。（虽然不是什么太大的问题）



找了外汉专业的咨询了一下语序和结构，她给的建议是：
这张照片是White先生77岁那年在他位于缅因州，北布鲁克林的家中，由Jill Krements拍摄的。

句子核心结构调整为“照片是由Jill拍摄的”，然后把关于拍摄地点的修饰成分放在由Jill前面来避免代词指代不明。


----------



## Boyar

T.D said:


> The window is open to a view across the water.


从打开的窗户就可以看到水面和远处的风景。
从打开的窗户就可以看到水面和地平线上的地形。

可不可以这样翻译呢？
写前还在想，翻译腔会不会很重 ...


----------



## Shazhudao945

Boyar said:


> 从打开的窗户就可以看到水面和远处的风景。
> 从打开的窗户就可以看到水面和地平线上的地形。


从已知的上下文来看，“就”不是必须要加上去的，甚至有点影响句子的逻辑。
去掉就的话，
从打开的窗户可以看到水面和远处的风景。  ---- OK
从打开的窗户可以看到水面和地平线上的地形。  ---- 地平线上的地形 是个很不自然的表达，风格上和逻辑上和整句句子都无法匹配


----------



## Skatinginbc

"_The window is *open to* a view across the water_." ==> 沒明說這窗是 "open" (開著) , 而是說它 "_*open to*_ a view" (i.e., allowing an unblocked view, for instance, through the window glass).


T.D said:


> 大开的窗户正对着河畔的景色。


E. B. White 的住址是 470 *Bay* Road, Brooklin, Maine. ==> 是海灣 (bay) 不是河畔, 是海水不是河水。 所以我說是 "海景" (see #7).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

原来这里的be open to 这么解释，类似汉语的“窗户开向南边”。这里或许可以翻译成“窗户对着对岸的景色”。


----------



## Boyar

Skatinginbc said:


> "_The window is *open to* a view across the water_." ==> 沒明說這窗是 "open" (開著) , 而是說它 "_*open to*_ a view" (i.e., allowing an unblocked view, for instance, through the window glass).


能否请以英语为母语的人进行评论？
我把这句话发在 "English Only "论坛上。
请访问这个帖子：window is open to a view
(普通话说的不好还请见谅。)


----------



## T.D

Thank you Boyar, and I guess my initial interpretation was correct.


----------

